# Authors who have sold more than 50,000 self-published ebooks to date



## VEVO (Feb 9, 2012)

This thread will collect self-publishing success stories taken from news article and other sources. [I use google search and hope to find some data].

Help update this thread by posting success stories when you found them on new articles etc....
Or please reply if you are one of the 50,000+ ebooks authors (much appreciated!!). The more the merrier. 

Found from doing a cold search on Google + authors who replied to this thread. 
Data provided by links are not up to date. 
In A-Z order
Missing a lot of authors who have crossed the 50,000 mark.

http://selfpublishingsuccessstories.blogspot.com/
185+ authors

*Rachel Abbott*

*Susan Alison * - "over 50k at the end of last month" (Feb 2012)

*Dani Amore*

*Bella Andre* - more than 700,000 books sold (May 2012)

*Melody Anne* - over 150,000 (Feb 2012)

*Daniel Arenson* - The "Song of Dragons" series sold its 50,000th copy on March 2, 2012

*Kristen Ashley*

*Jake Barton* - 83,712 books sold (March 2012)

*Brett Battles*

*Robert Bidinotto* - 58,260 (Feb 2012)

*J Carson Black* - more than 300,000 books sold (November 2011)

*Gia Blue* - I've hit 111k from August 2011 through April 2012

*Cheryl Bolen* - 145,000 sold (March 2012)

*Kathleen Brooks* - 50,015 paid books with 99% coming since the beginning of February of 2012 (March 2012)

*Catherine Bybee* - nearly 200,000 of the novel Wife By Wednesday

*Sarra Cannon* - 62,400 books as of March 17, 2012

*Karen Cantwell* - 86K as of March 2012

* Ruth Cardello* - with 1st book free, 2nd book sold 50,000 in 6 months (Feb 2012)

*Darcie Chan* - more than 400,000 ebooks sold (Nov 2011)

*Mel Comley *

*Shelly Crane*

*Martin Crosbie *- 66,716 books sold (March 2012)

*Blake Crouch* - total unknown ("5,000 sales a month")

*Chris Culver* - over 550,000 (Dec 2011)

*David Dalglish* - more than 175,000 (Feb 2012)

*Emma Daniels* - over 50k

*Dannika Dark* - I've sold 50,000 copies of my two books since publishing last September

*Susan Denning* - To date, I've sold almost 60,000 Kindle copies

*Saffina Desforges * - Sugar & Spice sold over 100,000 ebooks (Sept 2011)

*Mainak Dhar* - 85,600 (Jan 2012)

*Sandra Edwards*- about 90K (since July 2010) as of March 2012

*Donna Fasano* - over 100,000 copies sold (April 2012)

*Ellen Fisher* - over 100,000 as of Feb 2012

*Penelope Fletcher* - over 50,000 as of Feb 2012

*Tina Folsom* - over 300,000 books sold (October 2011)

*Marie Force* - more than 200,000 sold in the last year (March 2012)

*Melissa Foster* - more than 150,000 in the last 9 months (Feb 2012)

*Barbara Freethy* - 1.3 million self-published ebooks sold (Dec 2011)

*Eliza Gayle* - roughly 65,000 books in 2011

*Jenny Gardiner* - over 80,000 ebooks (Dec 2011)

* Debora Geary* - total unknown (1 of the top 10 Kindle Select authors for Jan 2012)

*Lee Goldberg*

*Joel Goldman*

*Elena Greene* - total unknown (sold ~18,500 books for the month of March 2012)

*Allan Guthrie* - over 63,000 as of March 2012

*Gemma Halliday* - over 1 million self-published ebooks sold (March 2012)

*Alexis Harrington*

*Liliana Hart* - over 80,000 as of Feb 2012

* Michael Hicks* - close to 100,000 as of March 2012

*Amanda Hocking* - 1,500,000 ebooks sold (December 2011)

*Sibel Hodge* - "in the last 6 months alone I've sold over 40,000 ebooks"

*Debra Holland* - over 50,000 books sold (March 2012)

*Sheila Horgan* - well over 80,000 as of Feb 2012

*Hugh Howey* - more than 100,000 sold (March 2012)

*Artemis Hunt / (A.R. Hunt)* - I just hit my 50,000th milestone (April 2012)

*Delle Jacobs* - total unknown - read about her success here

*Nancy C. Johnson*

*Ty Johnston* - over 60,000

*Andrew E. Kaufman* - 53,984 sold in 31 days (during the month of March 2012)

*Selena Kitt* - "With half a million ebooks sold in 2011 alone"

*J.A. Konrath* - more than 500,000 ebooks sold (November 2011) 

*Eve Langlais* - over 56,000

*B.V. Larson* - over 250,000 books sold (Dec 2011)

*Stephen Leather* - "After selling close to half a million eBooks over the past twelve months"

*M. Leighton* - surpassed the 100,000 books sold mark at the end of March 2012

*Jason Letts / foreverjuly * - almost 50,000 as of Feb 2012

*Victorine Lieske* - more than 100,000 books sold (May 2011)

*John Locke* - more than 1,100,000 eBooks sold in five months

*Terri Giuliano Long* - more than 80,000 ebooks sold (Jan 2012)

*Carol Davis Luce* - 100,000 sold (January 2012)

*CJ Lyons* - almost 500,000 ebooks sold (Dec 2011)

*H.P. Mallory* - more than 200,000 ebooks sold (July 2011)

*Michael G. Manning* - I've sold over 107k copies of my first two books (May 2012)

*C. S. Marks*

*M. R. Mathias* - over 50,000 sold (June 2011)

*KC May* - I hit 100,000 sold in April 2012

*Bob Mayer* - 347 sold in Jan to over 400,000 total sold by year's end (Dec 2011)

*David McAfee* - 54-56K range as of March 2012

*Stephanie McAfee* - "the e-book sold 145,325 copies from January to August 2011"

*Carolyn McCray* - on track to sell over 13,000 ebooks for the month of March 2012

*Karen McQuestion* - more than 70,000 sold (***September 2010***)

*Courtney Milan*

*David Morrell*

*Rick Murcer* - "In only four and a half months, Rick Murcer has sold 135000 copies of his two ebooks" 

*Scott Nicholson*

*Anne Marie Novark * - more than 70,000 books sold (Feb 2012)

*Beth Orsoff* - over 75,000 (April 2012)

*Shayne Parkinson* - over 50,000 as of Feb 2012

*Aaron Patterson* - total unknown - author's success is listed here

*Paul Pilkington* - over 56,000 paid downloads (April 2012)

*Brian S. Pratt*

*Michael Prescott* - more than 800,000 self-published ebooks sold (Dec 2011)

*Rose Pressey* - over 54,000 since April 2011

*T.R. Ragan* - 239,592 books sold (March 2012)

*J.R. Rain* - more than 400,000 books sold (Sept 2011)

*Terri Reid* - more than 60,000 ebooks sold (August 2011)

*Lexi Revellian* - over 54,000 (March 2012)

*Shadonna Richards* - 51,790 ebooks as of March 2012

*Imogen Rose*

*Kristine Kathryn Rusch*

* Nick Russell* - over 104,000 of Big Lake (March 2012)

*Jonas Saul* - over 50,000 ebooks sold

*Amber Scott* - total unknown - author's success is listed here

*Michele Scott* - more than 100,000 books sold in two months

*Tori Scott* - 84,772 as of midnight 3/15/2012

*L.J. Sellers* - total unknown - author's success is listed here

*Mark Sennen* - my book (Touch) has sold 50,000 copies in the UK

*Kathleen Shoop* - over 50,000 books sold since May 2011 (as of Jan 2012)

*Christopher Smith* times 14

*Dean Wesley Smith*

*Katie Stephens*

*Andy Straka* - over 50,000 in the past 10 months

*Michael J Sullivan* - more than 90,000 sold before books retired and republished

*Denise Grover Swank * - almost 60,000 books with my four books since last July (March 2012)

*Vicki Tyley* - 100K milestone at the end of January

*Louise Voss & Mark Edwards* - 50,000 ebooks sold in the month of June (2011)

*Kathleen Valentine* - over 50k

*Heather Killough-Walden* - over 500,000 books sold (Dec 2011)

*MichaelWallace* - 80,000 (Feb 2012)

*Kerry Wilkinson* - more than 250,000 books sold (Feb 2012)

*Nicole Williams* - near the 100,000 mark for her trilogy (Dec 2011)

*Zoe Winters* - over 50,000 ebooks sold independently

*Laurin Wittig* - sold over 75,000 copies of indie books (April 2012)

*Sarah Woodbury* - over 62,000 (May 2012)

*Rachel Yu* - more than 60,000 ebooks sold (Feb 2012)

*Samantha Young* - total unknown - sold 12,000+ for the month of July 2011

p.s. A lot of these authors have books in my Ranked By Readers: Top 100 Ebooks (by genre) Blog. Check it out if you like "Top 100 List" to find the next book to read.


----------



## VEVO (Feb 9, 2012)

Provided from this very thread (yay!!!! more please) *THANK YOU*

*Hugh Howey* - over 50,000 (now in the 100,000 club)

*Eve Langlais* - over 56,000

*MichaelWallace* - over 80,000

*Ellen Fisher* - over 100,000

*Jason Letts / foreverjuly * - almost 50,000

*Mainak Dhar* - almost 100,000

*Rachel Yu* - over 60,000

*Ty Johnston* - over 60,000

*David Dalglish* - around 175,000

*Shayne Parkinson* - over 50,000 (? how much over?)

*Penelope Fletcher* - over 50,000 (? how much over?)

*Susan Alison* - over 50,000

*Kathleen Valentine* - 1 more month to 50,000 (so mid-March 2012?)

*Mel Comley* - over 50,000 since Sept 2011

*AnneMarie Novark* - over 70,000

*Bella Andre* - over 400,000

*Lexi Revellian* - over 50,000

*Sheila Horgan* - well over 80,000

*Rose Pressey* - over 54,000 since April 2011

*Melody Anne* - over 150,000

*Liliana Hart* - "should hit 100,000" in about a month

*Robert Bidinotto* - 58,260

*Imogen Rose*

*Allan Guthrie* - over 63,000

*Cheryl Bolen* - 145,000

*Susan Denning* - To date, I've sold over almost 60,000 Kindle copies

*Andy Straka* - over 50,000 in the past 10 months

*Tori Scott* - 84,772 as of March 2012

*Sandra Edwards*- about 90K (since July 2010) as of March 2012

*Eliza Gayle* - roughly 65,000 books in 2011

*Denise Grover Swank * almost 60,000 books with my four books since last July (as of March 2012)

*Vicki Tyley* - 100K milestone at the end of January 2012

*Christopher Smith* 50,000 times 14 = 700,000 as of March 2012

* Michael Hicks* - closer to 100,000 as of March 2012

*David McAfee* - 54-56K range as of March 2012

*Shadonna Richards* - 51,790 ebooks as of March 2012

*Karen Cantwell* - 86K as of March 2012

*Kathleen Brooks* - 50,015 paid books with 99% coming since the beginning of February of 2012 (March 2012)

*Jonas Saul* - over 50,000 ebooks sold (March 2012)

*Paul Pilkington* - over 56,000 paid downloads (April 2012)

*Artemis Hunt / (A.R. Hunt)* - I just hit my 50,000th milestone (April 2012)

*Dannika Dark* - I've sold 50,000 copies of my two books since publishing last September

*Mark Sennen* - my book (Touch) has sold 50,000 copies in the UK
Thanks everyone.

*Michael G. Manning* - I've sold over 107k copies of my first two books (May 2012)

*giablue* - I've hit 111k from August 2011 through April 2012.

*Kathleen Valentine*

*Emma Daniels* - over 50k

*K.C. May* - I hit 100,000 sold in April 2012

*Sarah Woodbury* - over 62,000 (May 2012)

*N. Gemini Sasson* - over 50,000 (June 2012)


----------



## VEVO (Feb 9, 2012)

reserved for future update


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

*raises hand a little sheepishly*

I didn't realize it until an agent asked for sales info, but I crossed over the 50,000 mark a couple weeks ago. Never really thought about it as a milestone. I keep hearing about people who have sold 100,000; I'm almost terrified to mention it because I assume something bad will happen and I'll never actually get there.


----------



## EveLanglais (Nov 29, 2010)

<Raises her hand too and ducks her head so no one can see the red cheeks> Started self pubbing my romances in April of last year, sold over 56,000 in 2011 with 7 titles. Totally cool


----------



## MonkeyScribe (Jan 27, 2011)

I've sold about 80,000 books, with a little over 50,000 of those being The Righteous.


----------



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

I've sold over 100,000 over the course of two years of indie publishing, but that's under two pen names. Not sure that each of them separately has sold 50,000.  Also, that's spread over quite a few titles (up to 21 now).


----------



## 41419 (Apr 4, 2011)

Penelope Fletcher
Mark Edwards & Louis Voss
Michael Hicks
Shayne Parkinson
KC May
Debora Geary
T.R. Ragan
Ruth Cardello
Catherine Bybee
Dani Amore
Mainak Dhar


----------



## 41419 (Apr 4, 2011)

Nick Russell


----------



## VEVO (Feb 9, 2012)

dgaughran said:


> Penelope Fletcher
> Mark Edwards & Louis Voss
> Michael Hicks
> Shayne Parkinson
> ...


thanks. Added

I will do a google search on those names and hope to find some data to go with it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2012)

I should hit 50,000 books by the end of the month, even though things are trailing off from their peek.


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

Nice idea.  It might be easier if you put the authors in alphabetical order though.  That way, as the list grows it will be easier to check if you know someone who is missing from it.


----------



## 41419 (Apr 4, 2011)

@VEVO

Sorry I should have added a note to that - I meant to say they are suggestions. 

There are some I'm 100% sure of (Penelope Fletcher, Mark Edwards & Louise Voss, Mainak Dhar) and the others I'm guessing, but fairly confident.


----------



## Mainak Dhar (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi,

I have no issues sharing my numbers- it was the transparent sharing by people by Konrath that got me to start self-publishing in the first place by showing what was possible. I finish my first year self-pubbing on Amazon in February 2012. As of Jan 2012, I had ~78000 sales and 7669 borrows. Am hoping (fingers and toes crossed) that when Feb closes, I can end my first anniversary with 100,000 paid downloads (sales+borrows).

What keeps me inspired (and writing) is seeing the even more incredible success others in your list have- just goes to show that in the case of indie publishing, there really is no upper limit.

cheers
Mainak


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

That quote actually refers to sales of the trilogy alone. I haven't checked in a bit, nor added in a few months of Smashwords reporting, so I don't have an exact number. I should be at about 175,000 or so.


----------



## John Twipnook (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks for sharing guys, it inspires.


----------



## fluffygood (Feb 4, 2011)

Rachel Yu 60,000+


----------



## MonkeyScribe (Jan 27, 2011)

fluffygood said:


> Rachel Yu 60,000+


Excellent. That might be the most impressive number I've seen from someone writing either children's or middle grade.


----------



## amiblackwelder (Mar 19, 2010)

Well, I haven't hit 50,000 sold yet. But I will hit the 1,000 a month mark this month from what it looks like. Then I will see from there when sells increase and by how much.

I'm hoping to have my movie deal with The Shifters of 2040 with Griff Faust, since he has my script now...and will let everyone know. That would certainly increase sells too.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

dgaughran said:


> @VEVO
> 
> Sorry I should have added a note to that - I meant to say they are suggestions.
> 
> There are some I'm 100% sure of (Penelope Fletcher, Mark Edwards & Louise Voss, Mainak Dhar) and the others I'm guessing, but fairly confident.


Thanks for the mention, David. Yes, I'm over the 50,000 mark (though I do keep wondering when I'll wake up from this particular dream ).


----------



## miss_fletcher (Oct 25, 2010)

I was going to contribute and say I have, but I see my name is already there, so ... awesome.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm curious why you chose 50,000 as your definition of successful.  And I am assuming this isn't taking into account number of titles or how long it took to get there, either.  

I personally haven't hit that threshold on just ebooks yet, but I have crossed it if you count print units sold as well.


----------



## JB Rowley (Jan 29, 2012)

What a great idea. As an author yet to take the plunge with my first Kindle publication, seeing the list and the figures inspires and emboldens me.  Thank you for putting it together. JB


----------



## Ty Johnston (Jun 19, 2009)

I've sold about 60,000 total e-books over the last year and a half. That includes BN and Smashwords numbers, as well.


----------



## VEVO (Feb 9, 2012)

Bards and Sages (Julie) said:


> I'm curious why you chose 50,000 as your definition of successful. And I am assuming this isn't taking into account number of titles or how long it took to get there, either.


50,000 seems to be "about" right at this moment in time. Ebook is about 25% of the market right now and only took off in the last 2 years or so. Yes, this does not take into account number of titles or duration to get there.

This little fact is interesting:

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/how-i-became-a-best-selling-author-.html

_Thirty authors have sold more than 100,000 copies of their books through Amazon's Kindle self-publishing program, and a dozen have sold more than 200,000 copies, according to Amazon. _


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

Since my OCD nature prefers an alphabetical list (and David D for one is listed twice at the moment), I've gone through and put it in alphabetical order for you. I've gone by last name, second of the two names for hyphenated surnames and first listed author on the co-authored titles.

If you click on 'quote' then you can copy and paste the list with formatting into the original post so that it's easier to see at a glance if you know someone who's not on the list. 

---

*Susan Alison *
http://montyandrosie.blogspot.com/

*Melody Anne* 150,000

*Dani Amore*

*Bella Andre*
http://books.usatoday.com/happyeverafter/post/2011-11-02/interview-bella-andre-e-book-phenom-and-author-of-from-this-moment-on/560623/1

*Jake Barton*

*Robert Bidinotto*

*J Carson Black*
http://donnanewton.wordpress.com/2011/11/30/30-second-interview-with-j-carson-black/

*Cheryl Bolen* 145,000

*Kathleen Brooks*

*Catherine Bybee*

*Sarra Cannon* 62,400

*Karen Cantwell 86,000

 Ruth Cardello

Darcie Chan
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/how-i-became-a-best-selling-author-.html

Mel Comley 

Shelly Crane

Martin Crosbie 66,700

Blake Crouch

Chris Culver

David Dalglish - around 175,000
http://greghamerton.com/2011/11/indie-fantasy-authors-to-watch-david-dalglish/

Susan Denning 60,000

Saffina Desforges 
http://saffinadesforgesblog.com/2011/12/21/official-annoucement-publishing-deal-for-sugar-spice-by-saffina-desforges/

Mainak Dhar - almost 100,000

Mark Edwards & Louis Voss

Sandra Edwards 90,000

Ellen Fisher - over 100,000

Penelope Fletcher - over 50,000 (? how much over?)

Tina Folsom
http://books.usatoday.com/happyeverafter/post/2011-11-04/interview-e-book-rock-star-tina-folsom-author-of-zanes-redemption/561641/1

Marie Force - 200,000 in the last year

Barbara Freethy
http://www.prnewswire.com/news-releases/author-barbara-freethy-sells-over-one-million-self-published-e-books-in-2011-132522313.html

Jenny Gardiner

Eliza Gayle 65,000

 Debora Geary

Lee Goldberg

Allan Guthrie 63,000

Gemma Halliday

Liliana Hart 100,000

 Michael Hicks approaching 100,000

Amanda Hocking
http://www.guardian.co.uk/books/2012/jan/12/amanda-hocking-self-publishing

Sheila Horgan - over 80,000

Hugh Howey - over 100,000

Nancy C. Johnson

Ty Johnston - over 60,000

Selena Kitt

J.A. Konrath
http://www.jakonrath.com/bio.htm

Eve Langlais - over 56,000

Stephen Leather
http://publishingebooks.blogspot.com/

Jason Letts / foreverjuly  - almost 50,000

Victorine Lieske
http://www.ckvolnek.com/4/post/2011/8/meet-best-selling-author-victorine-lieske.html

John Locke

Terri Giuliano Long
http://www.novelpublicity.com/2012/01/thanks-to-you-how-book-bloggers-sparked-the-indie-publishing-revolution/

Carole Davis Luce - 100,000

CJ Lyons
http://romanceuniversity.org/2011/12/19/indie-pubbing-and-the-nyt-list-with-cj-lyons/

H.P. Mallory
www.smashwords.com/profile/view/hpmallory

KC May

Bob Mayer
http://www.bobmayer.org/

David McAfee

Stephanie McAfee
http://www.washingtonpost.com/entertainment/books/new-in-paperback-stephanie-mcafees-diary-of-a-mad-fat-girl/2012/01/30/gIQA7sDLxQ_story.html

Courtney Milan

Rick Murcer
http://blog.writingspirit.com/top-10-ebook-articles/

Scott Nicholson

Anne Marie Novark  - Over 75,000

Shayne Parkinson - over 50,000 (? how much over?)

Michael Prescott - 995,000!

Rose Pressey

T.R. Ragan 239,592

Terri Reid
http://jimthewriterb.wordpress.com/2011/08/22/terri-reid-sells-60000-ebooks-in-her-first-year/

Adam Rendon
http://www.therip.com/features/2011/09/08/local-author-sells-over-100000-copies-of-self-published-novel/

Lexi Revellian

Shadonna Richards

Imogen Rose 

 Nick Russell over 100,000

L.J. Sellers

Michele Scott - 100,000

Tori Scott 84,000

Christopher Smith 700,000

Andy Straka

Michael J Sullivan
http://www.ridanpublishing.com/michaelsullivan.html

Denise Grover Swank 60,000

Vicki Tyley 100,000

Heather Killough-Walden

Michael Wallace - over 80,000

Kerry Wilkinson
http://www.guardian.co.uk/books/2012/feb/08/self-published-author-amazon-ebook

Nicole Williams

Rachel Yu - over 60,000*


----------



## Judi Coltman (Aug 23, 2010)

Um. . .stupid question.  Are you talking about sales or total downloads?  If it's downloads, I'm edging toward 60k.  If it's sales. . .well, I'm not there yet, but I plan on being added to that list one day soon.


----------



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

We're talking about actual sales, Judi.


----------



## Judi Coltman (Aug 23, 2010)

That's what I thought. . .then I have something to shoot for!  A short term goal, mind you.


----------



## Susan Alison (Jul 1, 2011)

Yes, I made it to over 50k at the end of last month.

White Lies and Custard Creams is about 40k of it - published last June - and All His Own Hair is the other 10k - published last October.

Am chuffed.


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

Susan Alison said:


> Yes, I made it to over 50k at the end of last month.
> 
> White Lies and Custard Creams is about 40k of it - published last June - and All His Own Hair is the other 10k - published last October.
> 
> Am chuffed.


Congrats Susan. 

I've added you to the alphabetical list in case VEVO ever comes back and decides to use it. Or in case one of the regulars decides to start a new thread with the existing info (as it's a useful list for inspirational purposes) so that it can be updated if VEVO has gone, which it looks as if she might have done. Perhaps she took offence at the idea of re-ordering things? In which case, sorry for being a thread killer!


----------



## Lexi Revellian (May 31, 2010)

Zelah, I think that orderly list is brilliant, thank you, and I shall be quoting it all over the place whenever anyone says (as they often do) that self-publishing has only worked for a handful of star indies.

Lexi


----------



## Susan Alison (Jul 1, 2011)

Thank you very much, Zelah - it's good of you to go to the trouble!

(I have messaged you.)

She just might not have been able to find it again - I still mislay threads I want....


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

VEVO compiled it (with help from other posters in this thread.) I just organised it, so I can't take credit for anything other than time spent.


----------



## Kathleen Valentine (Dec 10, 2009)

I'm getting there!   One more month at the current sales rate and I'll be over 50K total paid. It is unbelievable to me.


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

I passed it last September, I haven't totalled up for a while though.


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

Mel Comley said:


> I passed it last September, I haven't totalled up for a while though.


Well done Mel. 

I've added you.


----------



## kea (Jun 13, 2011)

*pouts*
I wanna join this thread! I want 50,000!
*temper tantrum*


----------



## AnneMarie Novark (Aug 15, 2010)

I've sold over 70,000 ebooks over the last eighteen months across all distributors and with fifteen titles.

Great thread. It's wonderful to see so many selling so well.


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

Added you too Anne Marie.  

If VEVO doesn't come back then we'll probably need a new thread, as I think the list is going to outgrow the limit for a single post at this rate!  I'll PM her and give it a week.  If the thread is still active and she hasn't replied/posted, or doesn't want to keep the thread active, then I'm happy to take it on if nobody else wants to.


----------



## Ursula_Bauer (Dec 12, 2010)

Lexi Revellian said:


> Zelah, I think that orderly list is brilliant, thank you, and I shall be quoting it all over the place whenever anyone says (as they often do) that self-publishing has only worked for a handful of star indies.
> 
> Lexi


I totally agree, Lexi! Thanks Zelah!


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

Lexi Revellian said:


> Zelah, I think that orderly list is brilliant, thank you, and I shall be quoting it all over the place whenever anyone says (as they often do) that self-publishing has only worked for a handful of star indies.
> 
> Lexi


Agreed. This is awesome to behold. And every author who chimes in warms my heart. You have to think this is only a fraction of the actual number, right? I mean, we're adding the people who are well-known, some vocal bloggers, and KB members . . . but there has to be a lot of others.

Again: Great work, Zelah.


----------



## VEVO (Feb 9, 2012)

Will update.

A-Z order is a good idea.  Thanks.


----------



## VEVO (Feb 9, 2012)

Another author who is almost there. Taken from another thread on Writers' Cafe. I hope she doesn't mind.



Lexi Revellian said:


> 48,000 books and counting...
> 
> 
> 
> Lexi


----------



## Lexi Revellian (May 31, 2010)

Vevo, the first thing I will do when I hit that magic number is visit your thread. I can't wait.  



Lexi


----------



## bellaandre (Dec 10, 2010)

Thanks for including me in the thread.  Actually, the article you found is several months old and I'm now at over 400,000 self-published ebooks sold. It's been a truly fantastic year!

Off to go speak on self-publishing with Barbara Freethy at the San Francisco Writers Conference.

 Bella


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

Glad to hear the thread will stay alive as is.  

As for your figures Bella... wow... just, wow!  

This is a very encouraging thread!


----------



## Ann Chambers (Apr 24, 2011)

Love this thread! Great to see the number of names growing! Maybe someday I will be eligible. Not for awhile tho.


----------



## Lexi Revellian (May 31, 2010)

Yay! Today _Remix _sold more than 1,500 copies. I've done some careful sums, and adding all the paid sales of all my books together, I have just crossed the line much sooner than I expected with:

*50,035 ebook sales*

  

I'm off to sleep now - it's midnight in London.

Lexi


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

Lexi Revellian said:


> Yay! Today _Remix _sold more than 1,500 copies. I've done some careful sums, and adding all the paid sales of all my books together, I have just crossed the line much sooner than I expected with:
> 
> *50,035 ebook sales*
> 
> ...


Yay, Lexi! That was worth staying up for.


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

Congrats Lexi!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Someone may have to prod McAfee to respond. I'm pretty sure he's sold over 50,000.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Lexi Revellian said:


> Yay! Today _Remix _sold more than 1,500 copies. I've done some careful sums, and adding all the paid sales of all my books together, I have just crossed the line much sooner than I expected with:
> 
> *50,035 ebook sales*


Hooray, Lexi!!! What a great day for you.


----------



## VEVO (Feb 9, 2012)

http://www.thebookseller.com/news/self-published-author-claims-kindle-top-spot.html



> Self-published crime writer Kerry Wilkinson claimed the top spot in the UK Kindle bestseller chart for the last quarter of 2011, Amazon has revealed.
> 
> *A second self-published author, Katie Stephens, saw her novel Candles on the Sand rank as the fifth bestselling Kindle book in the third quarter of 2011*, according to the company.


The 5th best selling Kindle ebook of third quarter of 2011.......is it safe to say this book crossed 50,000 sold already?


----------



## VEVO (Feb 9, 2012)

*Terri Giuliano Long*
http://www.novelpublicity.com/2012/01/thanks-to-you-how-book-bloggers-sparked-the-indie-publishing-revolution/


> Now, seven months after my discouraging conversation with the agent, my book has been in the Amazon top 200 for over five months - and sold over 80,000 copies.


----------



## Liz Davis (Dec 10, 2011)

This thread is very inspiring.


----------



## Matt Bracken (Feb 17, 2012)

I've sold over 50K self-published dead tree books, at $20 retail per, but it took me since 2003. Does that count? I've only been on Kindle since last year.


----------



## VEVO (Feb 9, 2012)

Matt Bracken said:


> I've sold over 50K self-published dead tree books, at $20 retail per, but it took me since 2003. Does that count? I've only been on Kindle since last year.


Congrat on your physical book success but I want this thread to focus on ebook.

I have a feeling you will cross the 50,000 ebooks in the near future.


----------



## Lexi Revellian (May 31, 2010)

Matt Bracken said:


> I've sold over 50K self-published dead tree books, at $20 retail per, but it took me since 2003. Does that count? I've only been on Kindle since last year.


Good heavens, Matt, how did you do that? That's better than Christopher Paolini managed.

Lexi


----------



## 41419 (Apr 4, 2011)

I was just going to say. That is an astonishing achievement.

Was that all offset printing? Did you fulfill all the orders yourself or did you manage to get into some bookstores?


----------



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

> I was just going to say. That is an astonishing achievement.


I agree. Selling that many self-pubbed books before the indie ball really got rolling is definitely something to brag about, even if it's outside the scope of this thread.


----------



## Matt Bracken (Feb 17, 2012)

VEVO said:


> Sorry. If physical books are counted, there are a lot of authors in the last 200 years who sold over 50,000.
> 
> This thread is mainly about the "new" publishing evolution: DIGITAL


Folks, let me apologize for topic-jumping. I have only discovered KB in the last couple of days, and I have a lot of catching up to do! I posted my experience only to lend context to my own "kindle revolution." It took me 9 years to sell 50K printed books, and I put my titles on Kindle only last spring of 2011. Since mid-year, my Kindle income has equalled or bettered my Amazon Advantage (dead tree) book sales. So for me, exploring the synergy between print and digital is super important. So far, my digital sales have not caused a drop in print sales that I can detect.


----------



## Lexi Revellian (May 31, 2010)

Okay, so don't tell us how you did it...



Lexi


----------



## Matt Bracken (Feb 17, 2012)

Lexi Revellian said:


> Good heavens, Matt, how did you do that? Lexi


I made my first print run of 1,000 copies of Enemies Foreign And Domestic in 2003, and they have been "in the black" since that first outlay of cash. I now do print runs of 3,000 for new titles and 2,000 for reprints. Warehouse space also costs money monthly, so it's a matter of finding the balance point between cost-per-book and warehouse space. They are 560 page trade paperbacks, printed the traditional way by Cushing-Malloy in MI, and warehoused by PSSC also in MI. 75% of my printed book sales are via Amazon Advantage, it's just as user-friendly as Kindle DP.

My original "guru" was Dan Poynter's seminal "The Self-Publisher's Manual." He is right: your cost per printed book must be less than 25% of the retail price, to allow room for a wholesale level. Traditional printing at 2 or 3,000 per run brings that cost down, compared to "print on demand" methods.

My only intention here is to share what I know, to repay the amazing amount of information I've gleaned here in the last three days. Thank you all! This place is the best!


----------



## _Sheila_ (Jan 4, 2011)

I've sold well over 80,000 of The Tea Series - on Amazon.

I've also sold a few of my other book on Amazon.

I have had The Tea Series books available through other distribution channels since the first of the year.  They are starting to sell s-l-o-w-l-y.

Sheila


----------



## Matt Bracken (Feb 17, 2012)

_Sheila_ said:


> I've sold well over 80,000 of The Tea Series - on Amazon.
> 
> Sheila


Sheila, over what time frame? That's awesome!


----------



## _Sheila_ (Jan 4, 2011)

Matt Bracken said:


> Sheila, over what time frame? That's awesome!


I published my first book in Feb 2010. I sold one every once in a while for the first year. I published my second book in July of 2010. I sold about the same number of the second book as the first book... but I was still selling VERY few. By Jan 2011 I had three books out, and they started to hit. I went from selling one book a day and being thrilled about it to selling several hundred a day (still can't believe it). Things calmed down in June or July - and have stayed steady but not near where they were.

Thought maybe it was a yearly trend and I was all excited that the big hit would happen again this year. So far, not so much.  There are so many free books out there, I'll have to figure out some way of getting some attention. 

Sheila


----------



## Matt Bracken (Feb 17, 2012)

Sheila, over the past 9 years (8 in print only) I've thought I had finally identified a major up-trend, but they turn out to be nice waves. Still plugging away, looking for the Big Kahuna that will sweep me over the barriers to permanent best-sellerdom. (Like all of us, I guess!)


----------



## VEVO (Feb 9, 2012)

Found another one:

Michele Scott
(A.K. Alexander)

http://jakonrath.blogspot.com/2012/02/do-legacy-publishers-treat-authors.html



> I agree with everything here, Joe. I was with a Legacy publisher for 6 years (9 books). They worked my ass off on tight deadlines for pennies. It's the same story. No support, tiny advances, no budging on an ending I wanted to keep, which basically tied up a series I wanted to keep writing, and then they dropped me (and a group of us at one time).
> 
> *With Amazon, I have sold over 100,000 books in two months.* I had a book make #8 in The Wall Street Journal over the weekend for bestselling fiction, #4 on Kindle sales, and have now optioned movie rights for one of them. There are a lot more wonderful things happening for me now as an Indie.
> 
> ...


----------



## rosepressey (Apr 13, 2011)

I've sold 54,000 ebooks since April 2011.


----------



## Lexi Revellian (May 31, 2010)

I've stolen the list and blogged about it here http://bit.ly/sSvLWu and will keep adding to it as new names crop up.

It's really very impressive.

Lexi


----------



## J. Carson Black (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm impressed as hell at how many have done this. KB Writers Cafe is almost a university for this sort of thing. Congratulations to everybody who's done it, and I know there will be lot more to come.

I have to add my friend of 22 years (we both sold our first books to Kensington--a crappy paperback house--in 1989), *Carol Davis Luce*. She passed the 100,000 mark in January.

And my other buddy, Michael Prescott--he and I have been friends for ten years--_is approaching 1 million sold_ (he's at 995000 or so right now). Sometimes, I hate his ass!

And congrats, Lexi, for turning over that odometer! W00t!!!!!!


----------



## J. Carson Black (Feb 27, 2011)

Matt Bracken said:


> I've sold over 50K self-published dead tree books, at $20 retail per, but it took me since 2003. Does that count? I've only been on Kindle since last year.


Wow. That is _huge!_


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

I crossed the 75,000 mark this month. Looking forward to hitting six digits in the next month or two.


----------



## authormelodyanne (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi guys, I just found this forum. I've been really curious about how other self-published authors are doing. I don't know my exact number of payed sales right now. I know it's over 150,000. I have over 250,000 total downloads from free promotions, too. I published August 2011, and have done really well, which is thrilling and surprising. I write romance and young adult books. 

Melody Anne


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Congratulations to all here who have crossed the threshhold. This is so amazing and inspiring. I appreciate that you are sharing because it gives hope to those of us who are on the other side of 50k paid.

I look forward to joining you someday.


----------



## LilianaHart (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm at a little over 80k sold in the paid store from all vendors. I started self-pubbing on June 1st of 2011, so not quite a year yet. I posted here when I hit 50K http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,94171.msg1462710.html#msg1462710. The last three months have been fantastic as far as sales go, so I should hit 100k in the next month or so.


----------



## ChadMck (Feb 25, 2011)

Congrats to all. It's awesome to hear how well everyone is doing and inspiring to know that it's possible. I'm curious about what kind of curve the elite saw with their books? 

I've heard a few different people note that around the 6-8 month mark their titles inexplicably rocketed. I've been seeing my book sales doubling each week (albeit it's not hard to double small numbers). Of course it isn't guaranteed for anyone, but I would still like to see if I can identify any commons themes among the top sellers.


----------



## Robert Bidinotto (Mar 3, 2011)

I just spotted this thread for the first time a few minutes ago.

As of this moment, since its publication on June 21, 2011, my debut thriller, _HUNTER_, has sold 58,260 ebooks.

In addition, 4,760 copies of the ebook have been borrowed through Amazon Prime. Counted together, that would be 63,020 ebooks.

The vast majority of those sales (almost 54,000) and all of the borrows have occurred since November 27 -- exactly three months ago. (There also have been print sales, but fewer than 1,000.)

BTW, my blog, "The Vigilante Author," is here: http://www.bidinotto.com


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

Well done everyone!  

It's great to hear of self-published authors with figures like this!


----------



## Robert Bidinotto (Mar 3, 2011)

Aaron Patterson and Vincent Zandri may belong on this list...or are they both "small press" rather than "self-published"? Anyone know?


----------



## Carol Davis Luce (Nov 4, 2010)

J. Carson Black said:


> I'm impressed as hell at how many have done this. KB Writers Cafe is almost a university for this sort of thing. Congratulations to everybody who's done it, and I know there will be lot more to come.
> 
> I have to add my friend of 22 years (we both sold our first books to Kensington--a crappy paperback house--in 1989), *Carol Davis Luce*. She passed the 100,000 mark in January.
> 
> I just discovered this thread this morning on FB, and was pleased to see my name added to the list. Many thanks to my bestest buddy, J Carson Black, who shared my milestone of 100,000 ebooks sold. I recognized many of my fellow writer friends on the list. GO INDIE WRITERS!


----------



## thomaswood (Feb 26, 2012)

Looking though the list most of these book seem to be novels I'm more interested in niche nonfiction books anyone got a list of authors who have sold over 50,000 or even 10,000 in this area


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Yes, count me in. Portal itself has sold over 50,000 copies now.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2012)

Nice job everybody!


----------



## VEVO (Feb 9, 2012)

I guess it's time to edit the first post.  

It's amazing to see more authors having this kind of success.  

Inspiring!


----------



## I love books (Aug 12, 2011)

Wow, congratulations to everyone!!! Well done!


----------



## VEVO (Feb 9, 2012)

From Amazon press release. 
http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=176060&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=1667284&highlight=



> Patricia Hester, a semi-finalist for the 2009 Amazon Breakthrough Novel Award and author of The Clover Mystery Series, was one of the top ten KDP Select authors in January, earning $5,850 from the KDP Select fund. She also earned over $31,000 from paid sales of her books enrolled in KDP Select.


Not sure if Patricia Hester crossed the 50,000 mark but Amazon highlighted her of KDP Select success in its press release.


----------



## VEVO (Feb 9, 2012)

*Marie Force* - 200,000 in the last year

From a comment on this article
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2012/03/digital-self-publishing-should-publishers-be-worried/253830/

Marie Force 1 hour ago in reply to David Ryan



> *I've self-published 11 books with a 12th on the way and sold more than 200,000 ebooks in the last year.* I don't spend anywhere CLOSE to 75 percent of my time on the items you listed in your post. Rather I spend 75 percent of my time writing the next book and 25 percent of my time dealing with my business. The best way to sell books is to write another book that my readers will want to buy and read, which is why I keep my focus on the writing.
> 
> Self-distribution, in the book world anyway, is here to stay. As a now primarily self-published author, I'm certainly not pining away hoping a publisher will take notice and want to pick me up. I'm too busy writing the next book that will make me a lot of money to be worried about who might or might not notice me. I only care about catering to my readers. They're noticing me. That's all that matters.


----------



## VEVO (Feb 9, 2012)

E.L. James (author of Fifty Shades of Grey)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-2107866/It-makes-want-sex-husband-How-X-rated-bondage-novel-unlikely-new-fad-heeled-New-York-moms.html?ito=feeds-newsxml



> Fans, mostly women, are getting around the issue by buying the Kindle edition, and 90 per cent of the trilogy's 100,000 sales are e-books.


It's right now #1 on Kindle Paid 100.


----------



## Lexi Revellian (May 31, 2010)

But EL James succeeded after being published by a small Australian press - she's not a self-publisher, though she may have been initially.

Lexi


----------



## allanguthrie (Jul 17, 2009)

I was lucky enough to have a top ten UK Kindle success with an original crime novella I self-published at the end of 2010. That enabled me to work out a deal with the UK publisher of my five novels that let me sub-license the digital rights to self-publish my own editions of those books on Kindle. I've sold over 63,000 self-pubbed Kindle books overall to date.

Al


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Exciting figures. 
I'm just over halfway there with 25 600.
Be interesting if we could know what genres are the big sellers.


----------



## VEVO (Feb 9, 2012)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/books/2012/mar/04/self-publishing-ebooks-rachel-abbott?newsfeed=true



> Abbott says Only the Innocent has been *shifting more than 3,000 copies a day on Amazon.* Contrast that with the 2,230 a day managed by last week's top-selling paperback, SJ Watson's Before I Go to Sleep. You can understand why the sight of a self-published writer would make a publisher run for the hills: Rachel Abbott and her ilk are the ghosts of publishing future.


Not sure if her book crosses 50,000 yet....


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

Since I began self publishing ebooks nine months ago, I've sold 145,000 copies over several books, with most sales in the Regency genre, where I have had many print books published by NY publishers.


----------



## sldenning (Jan 19, 2012)

I am very new to this Board and sadly not very tech savvy, so I am not sure what this will look like when I post it (I'm trying to insert a link to my book). First, I'd like to say "Congrats to all those who are listed here."

I peddled my paperback for two years and sold 400 copies. In June 2011, I thought I'd give ebooks a try. To date, I've sold over almost 60,000 Kindle copies. It's been an amazing experience. I am so inspired to see Barbara Freethy, Darci Chan and Catherine Bybee on the NY Times Best Seller list, that I am writing a sequel.


----------



## Kathleen Valentine (Dec 10, 2009)

thomaswood said:


> Looking though the list most of these book seem to be novels I'm more interested in niche nonfiction books anyone got a list of authors who have sold over 50,000 or even 10,000 in this area


Thomas, I'm a long way from 50,000 for my knitting books but am pretty close to 10,000. I have 2 more coming out this year so they should push it over the 10,000 mark.


----------



## Lexi Revellian (May 31, 2010)

Jake Barton has sold over 50,000 books, and turned down several agents and publishers: http://bit.ly/xAdapk

Lexi


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Cheryl Bolen said:


> Since I began self publishing ebooks nine months ago, I've sold 145,000 copies over several books, with most sales in the Regency genre, where I have had many print books published by NY publishers.


Those are really impressive numbers


----------



## VEVO (Feb 9, 2012)

An author that just sold over 1 million ebooks and wasn't in this thread. Just go to show you that for every person listed on the first post, there might be another 3-4 others who are not listed.



Dara England said:


> I didn't see anyone else posting about this, so I will. Hybrid traditional/self-pubbed author Gemma Halliday blogs she's just passed 1 million self-pubbed ebooks sold. And she did it in only 2 years, mostly without the 99 price point. Full post here: http://thewritersguidetoepublishing.com/gemma-halliday-sells-her-1-millionth-self-published-ebook





> So in 4 years at a traditional NY publisher, I sold roughly 1/10 of what I've been able to sell on my own in just 2 years. And, I should note, that I'm selling the exact same books now that I was selling with Former Publisher.


----------



## authorandystraka (May 4, 2011)

Over 50,000 in past ten months.


----------



## Tori Scott (Jul 7, 2011)

I had to go back and add up my monthly sales since I started last summer. I hit 84,772 as of midnight 3/15/2012


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

Roughly, about 90K (since July 2010).


----------



## elizagayle (Mar 9, 2011)

You can add me to the list if you'd like. I sold roughly 65,000 books in 2011.


----------



## PatriceFitz (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm not high enough for this list yet -- about 30,000 copies out, but many of those free.  Someday soon, I hope!

Shouldn't Melissa Foster be on here?  Anyone know her numbers?  

How about Blake Crouch, Joe Konrath, Bob Mayer, Dean Wesley Smith, John Locke (I think you listed him).  Are you only counting "pure" indies?


----------



## Lexi Revellian (May 31, 2010)

Keep going, Patrice - though for this list, only paid sales count, not free downloads. The writers you mention are all on the list, I think, and it doesn't matter if writers are/were traditionally published as well.

I've emailed Susan Ee, as I think she may qualify with Angelfall.

Lexi


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2012)

Not sure if Nick Russell has posted in this thread, but he sold over 100,000 copies of BIG LAKE.

Read his excellent blog post - http://publishing4profit.com/blog/2012/03/16/are-you-just-an-author/


----------



## Lexi Revellian (May 31, 2010)

Joliedupre said:


> Not sure if Nick Russell has posted in this thread, but he sold over 100,000 copies of BIG LAKE.
> 
> Read his excellent blog post - http://publishing4profit.com/blog/2012/03/16/are-you-just-an-author/


He's on the list.

Lexi


----------



## Denise Grover Swank (Jul 4, 2011)

I have sold almost 60,000 books with my four books since last July.


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

I hit the 100K milestone at the end of January.


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

Congrats to all!

And an update: I'm now in the 100,000 club.


----------



## Robert Bidinotto (Mar 3, 2011)

Lexi, are you continuing to update the alphabetical list on your blog? It's a great place to link to -- easier to read and to send people to than this KB thread.


----------



## Christopher Smith (Aug 3, 2010)

Times 14.


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

Christopher Smith said:


> Times 14.


Does this mean you've sold 700,000 copies?! If so, super-wow and mega-congrats!!!!


----------



## sarracannon (Apr 19, 2011)

My current number sits at 62,400 books sold through all outlets (not including any giveaways). I self-published my first book at the very end of October 2010 and now have 5 titles out.


----------



## Lexi Revellian (May 31, 2010)

Robert Bidinotto said:


> Lexi, are you continuing to update the alphabetical list on your blog? It's a great place to link to -- easier to read and to send people to than this KB thread.


Yes, I am - it's growing most satisfactorily. I'll add this latest bunch today. I'm also mentioning it with a link whenever I see a denigrating comment on the internet about how indies are doing. 

http://bit.ly/yzEG90

Lexi


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

I haven't kept track of exact figures, particularly between giveaways and paid, but at this point paid sales are well past 50,000 and probably coming close to the 100,000 mark...


----------



## Lexi Revellian (May 31, 2010)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> I haven't kept track of exact figures, particularly between giveaways and paid, but at this point paid sales are well past 50,000 and probably coming close to the 100,000 mark...


You're on my list (and I took it from this thread with a few additions) but without the R.. I've now added the R..

Unless there are two Michael Hicks?

Lexi


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Lexi Revellian said:


> Unless there are two Michael Hicks?


Now *there's* a scary thought! 

While there are other Michael Hicks types lurking about, on here it's probably me. I think...


----------



## LilianaHart (Jun 20, 2011)

VickiT said:


> I hit the 100K milestone at the end of January.


As of last week, I'm now well over 100k paid downloads.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Totally missed this thread. I don't have exact numbers because two of my books are published through someone else, but based on the most recent reports (January's) I crossed the 50K mark last month. Right now I'm somewhere in the 54-56K range. (Not including freebies - if you count those I am somewhere in the high 90K's)


----------



## VEVO (Feb 9, 2012)

update on T.R. Ragan (old number was 160,000 in 10 months)

http://www.theresaragan.com/



> BOOKS SOLD AS OF MARCH 15, 2012: 239,592


----------



## melissafmiller (Feb 17, 2011)

Shadonna said:


> Congratulations to everyone! As of today, I've sold 51,790 ebooks (not including the free downloads). An Unexpected Bride has sold 40,000 copies alone in seven months. I'm very thankful.
> Wishing everyone continued success in reaching out to readers.
> Shadonna


Congratulations, Shadonna! And the rest of you, too!


----------



## I love books (Aug 12, 2011)

melissafmiller said:


> Congratulations, Shadonna! And the rest of you, too!


Thanks, Melissa!


----------



## Oliver Sands (Mar 20, 2012)

Good post. Sometime, it's  just about the marketing.


----------



## karencantwell (Jun 17, 2010)

Interesting thread!  My husband and I were just talking about this today, wondering if I'd hit 100K yet - I was sure I was far from it, but just counted and find I'm not as far as I thought:  currently at 86K since July of 2010.


----------



## VEVO (Feb 9, 2012)

Congratulations to everyone, I'm updating the first and second post right now.


----------



## ChadWilliamson (May 31, 2011)

sarracannon said:


> My current number sits at 62,400 books sold through all outlets (not including any giveaways). I self-published my first book at the very end of October 2010 and now have 5 titles out.


Sarra,

Just as an aside, wanted to say how much I've enjoyed your books. I started reading 'em when I started my own YA novel (similiar genre, so looking for inspiration and direction), and I really enjoy your voice. Writing a female teen protagonist wasn't easy for me, but as I loosened up and just let her voice come out, it really started to roll, and I liked how you had such a good handle on that in your books.

Thanks.


----------



## VEVO (Feb 9, 2012)

http://selfpublishingsuccessstories.blogspot.com/

*The "200,000+ self-published ebooks sold" clubs:*

*Amanda Hocking* - 1,500,000 ebooks sold (December 2011)
*Barbara Freethy* - 1.3 million self-published ebooks sold (Dec 2011)
*John Locke*- more than 1,100,000 eBooks sold in five months
*Gemma Halliday* - over 1 million self-published ebooks sold (March 2012)
*Michael Prescott* - more than 800,000 self-published ebooks sold (Dec 2011)
*Heather Killough-Walden* - over 500,000 books sold (Dec 2011)
*Selena Kitt *- "With half a million ebooks sold in 2011 alone"
*J.A. Konrath* - more than 500,000 ebooks sold (November 2011) 
*Stephen Leather* - close to 500,000 books sold (Nov 2011)
*CJ Lyons* - almost 500,000 ebooks sold (Dec 2011)
*J.R. Rain* - more than 400,000 books sold (Sept 2011)
*Darcie Chan* - more than 400,000 ebooks sold (Nov 2011)
*Bob Mayer* - 347 sold in Jan to over 400,000 total sold by year's end (Dec 2011)
*Bella Andre* - more than 400,000 books sold (Feb 2012)
*Tina Folsom* - over 300,000 books sold (October 2011)
*J Carson Black* - more than 300,000 books sold (November 2011)
*Kerry Wilkinson* - more than 250,000 books sold (Feb 2012)
*T.R. Ragan* - 239,592 books sold (March 2012)
*H.P. Mallory* - more than 200,000 ebooks sold (July 2011)
*Marie Force* - more than 200,000 sold in the last year (March 2012)


----------



## sarracannon (Apr 19, 2011)

ChadWilliamson said:


> Sarra,
> 
> Just as an aside, wanted to say how much I've enjoyed your books.
> 
> Thanks.


Wow, thank you so much Chad!! I really appreciate this and am so excited you liked the books.


----------



## VEVO (Feb 9, 2012)

Shelly Crane for sure.  Her paranormal novels always rank high on Amazon Kindle.

Definance: #103 currently
Significance: #863 
Accordance: #1,396


----------



## VEVO (Feb 9, 2012)

Martin Crosbie (author of My Temporary Life) at 66,716 sold as of March 2012.

http://www.surreyleader.com/entertainment/142518955.html



> After several revisions, Crosbie submitted his fictional story, "a romance-suspense-coming-of-age book," to several publishers and agents. More than 100 of them.
> 
> He was turned down.
> 
> ...


----------



## VEVO (Feb 9, 2012)

*Jenny Gardiner* - -80,000 as of Dec 2011

http://www.readthehook.com/102987/art-e-publishing-jenny-gardiners-brave-new-world



> In December, she sold around 8,000, and *all together in the past year, she's sold 80,000 books.*
> 
> Not too shabby for someone earning minimum wage at a cupcake store last year.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kathleen Brooks (Jan 6, 2012)

I am happy to announce that I can join this ranking _today_ with my Bluegrass Series: Bluegrass State of Mind, Risky Shot and Dead Heat.

As of March 24, 2012, I have sold 50,015 paid books with 99% coming since the beginning of February of 2012.


----------



## RGPorter (Sep 19, 2011)

Wow is all I can say to this thread. I'm barely about to break 400  What's the secret?


----------



## Lexi Revellian (May 31, 2010)

RGPorter said:


> Wow is all I can say to this thread. I'm barely about to break 400  What's the secret?


After much research, I can tell you the answer. Fairy dust.



Lexi


----------



## BRONZEAGE (Jun 25, 2011)

Lexi Revellian said:


> After much research, I can tell you the answer. Fairy dust.
> 
> 
> 
> Lexi


*  *


----------



## Nicholas Andrews (Sep 8, 2011)

I'd like to think that every time someone makes this list, howls of pain can be heard emanating from office buildings in New York City.


----------



## Rachel Schurig (Apr 9, 2011)

Kathleen Brooks said:


> I am happy to announce that I can join this ranking _today_ with my Bluegrass Series: Bluegrass State of Mind, Risky Shot and Dead Heat.
> 
> As of March 24, 2012, I have sold 50,015 paid books with 99% coming since the beginning of February of 2012.


Well _you've_ had a good few months  That's awesome, Kathleen, well done!!


----------



## chel.c.cam (Jan 22, 2012)

Is Nicole Williams on the list? According to her blog, she's sold at least 100,000 copies since March, 2011. http://nicoleawilliams.blogspot.com/2011/12/long-overdue-update.html

I was going to mention Shelly Crane, but someone else beat me to it


----------



## Sharebear (Sep 25, 2011)

Kathleen Brooks said:


> I am happy to announce that I can join this ranking _today_ with my Bluegrass Series: Bluegrass State of Mind, Risky Shot and Dead Heat.
> 
> As of March 24, 2012, I have sold 50,015 paid books with 99% coming since the beginning of February of 2012.


Congrats! What changed in the past month to make that happen for you?


----------



## EC Sheedy (Feb 24, 2011)

Lexi Revellian said:


> After much research, I can tell you the answer. Fairy dust.
> 
> 
> 
> Lexi


Fairy dust! Of course. And a good sprinkling of it has obviously landed on this list, because it positively glitters.  So much good news and success--I am in awe.

Congratulations and thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

Congratulations everyone!

It's great to see the list growing.


----------



## Kathleen Brooks (Jan 6, 2012)

Fairy dust, definitely! I changed up my marketing to add more blog postings, and interact more personally on twitter and facebook. And I got new wonderful professional book covers! That helped a ton!!! Ruth Cardello recommended the wonderful Calista Taylor to me and I have never been so pleased. 
What a great thread. I am happy to say I have read a lot of books by people on this thread! Congrats to all.


----------



## VEVO (Feb 9, 2012)

Another I found from google search

Zoe Winters - over 50,000 ebooks sold independently

And I created a new blog to highlight Self-Publishing Success Stories
http://selfpublishingsuccessstories.blogspot.com/


----------



## VEVO (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm surprised it took this long for me to find this author to add to the list.....(better late than never I guess)

*Karen McQuestion*

-one of the biggest names in self-publishing (now signed with Amazon)

http://jakonrath.blogspot.com/2010/04/interview-with-karen-mcquestion.html

Back in *April 2010* (ages ago in self-publishing): she sold 30,000 and about 5 months later:

http://thediviningwand.com/2010/09/guest-karen-mcquestion-on-keeping-the-faith/
*September 2010*
Just over a year later, I've sold over 75,000 e-books, signed contracts for five books, and have a film option on one of my novels.

I listed her "self-publishing success stories" here. 
http://selfpublishingsuccessstories.blogspot.com/2012/03/self-publishing-success-stories-karen.html


----------



## sarracannon (Apr 19, 2011)

The site looks great! It makes me so happy to see so many successful self-published authors! I really hope that someday I can join the ranks of those with over 100k sold.


----------



## Jonas Saul (Jul 11, 2011)

If this is not the place to add my sales, then I apologize.

As of March 2012 I have sold over 50,000 ebooks since the beginning of last year. I have 12 titles for sale right now at Amazon with four more going up for sale within the next eight weeks.

Sincerely,

Jonas

P.S. I can take snapshots of my Amazon pages to prove the above statement.


----------



## VEVO (Feb 9, 2012)

sarracannon said:


> The site looks great! It makes me so happy to see so many successful self-published authors! I really hope that someday I can join the ranks of those with over 100k sold.


Thanks.

100 authors are on the list now.

And found this author (250,000+) who was featured on Kindle Youtube Channel

http://selfpublishingsuccessstories.blogspot.com/2012/03/self-publishing-success-stories-bv.html


----------



## paulpilkington (Jul 13, 2011)

Hello everyone, and congratulations on all the success. My suspense mystery Someone to Save You has passed 56,000 paid downloads, so I'm in the club    It's fantastic that e-publishing has opened up the market in the way it has. Paul


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

I wonder how many of these are free or 99 cents. Just curious.


----------



## Lexi Revellian (May 31, 2010)

*DrDln* (dr.s.dhillon) said:


> I wonder how many of these are free or 99 cents. Just curious.


Free downloads don't count for the purposes of this list - or it would be a lot longer.

Lexi


----------



## VEVO (Feb 9, 2012)

*DrDln* (dr.s.dhillon) said:


> I wonder how many of these are free or 99 cents. Just curious.


it's "sold" not free giveaways.

As for 99 cents, I would say less than 20%.


----------



## VEVO (Feb 9, 2012)

Added a lot of success stories. It's up to 108 right now.

*Daniel Arenson* - The "Song of Dragons" series sold its 50,000th copy on March 2, 2012

*M. R. Mathias* - over 50,000 sold (June 2011)

*Debra Holland* - over 50,000 books sold (March 2012)
(she recently signed with Montlake Romance)

*Melissa Foster* - more than 150,000 in the last 9 months (Feb 2012)

*J.R. Rain* - more than 400,000 books sold (Sept 2011)

*Aaron Pogue* and who is now a full time writer

http://aaronpogue.com/the-writing-life/self-employed/



> Self-Employed
> Posted on March 2, 2012
> Last July, I started selling a lot of books. Last December, I started making a lot of money. Not just enough money from the self-publishing that I could afford to quit my day job, but enough that it was costing me money to keep going to work every day.


maybe I should give this self-publishing a try?


----------



## TheSFReader (Jan 20, 2011)

Any way to know which had been "legacy published" before self-publishing ?


----------



## Lexi Revellian (May 31, 2010)

TheSFReader said:


> Any way to know which had been "legacy published" before self-publishing ?


On the list on my blog post, I've put an asterisk beside the authors I know were traditionally published initially: http://bit.ly/yzEG90. There may be some I don't know about...

Lexi


----------



## TheSFReader (Jan 20, 2011)

Thank you !


----------



## EveLanglais (Nov 29, 2010)

I was, and still have titles with several small e-presses and while a few did well, all 10 of my self published titles, even my newest, have outsold them. I've sold over 100k out at this point on all my outlets and for those wondering, I do not belong to Select and have only run free book specials twice, only for a day, on Allromance during one of their special promos. One of my titles is 99 cents but I only placed it at that price point, 8 months after release, around Christmas as a loss leader promo title. The next question which I get by email alot was did my small press titles boost my indie stuff? To a certain extent it has. I think those books helped me get my feet in the door, but it should be noted that the bigger push has come from my indie titles. My indie stuff seems to majorly propel my backlist work, even at their highter price points. Will I continue to submit to small presses? I have one I still intend to submit work to because I really enjoy working with them and they have a very generous royalty structure. I am not ready to have all my eggs in the indie basket. I have also debated sending a non series title to one of hte larger e-houses to see if they will give me more name recognition, but the loss of control does make me hesitate. Hmmm, that was more than I intended to say. I am going to return to the background now and quietly lurk.


----------



## VEVO (Feb 9, 2012)

Kathleen Shoop
http://selfpublishingsuccessstories.blogspot.com/2012/04/self-publishing-success-stories_04.html

How she got into self-publishing (quoting Kathleen Shoop)

"I had an agent who couldn't sell my women's fiction and didn't want to take on more, so I searched for other agents and publishers until 2010. At Pennwriters that May, I met successful self-publishers and listened, yet again, to agents on a panel critique query letters. They all agreed they would turn away one author's query because she used the phrase "amateur detective" in the letter. I thought, geeze, that could be the greatest mystery ever written but because they didn't like one phrase in her query letter it's a no Well, that realization, years of rejection and the growing market for self-publishers collided to convince me it was time to go out on my own. So, May 1, 2011 The Last Letter was released. [. . . . ] 
All I ever wanted was to have readers beyond my friends/colleagues; at over 50,000 books sold since May 2011, I'd say I achieved that."


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm wondering how many of the authors on the list are interested in being part of the Readers Rule web site, where authors who have sold over 100,000 eBooks are listed and also guest blog and do giveaways? Right now we've got LJ Sellers, CJ Lyons, Ruth Harris, J Carson Black and a few others.

http://readersrule.org/

If you are, drop me an email at bob at bobmayer.org
Thanks


----------



## jasonzc (Dec 23, 2011)

Ah, this is the thread I got confused with the 'Successful indies only, please"...


----------



## VEVO (Feb 9, 2012)

up to 121 right now

Added recently:

Samantha Young

Laurin Wittig

Beth Orsoff

Elena Greene


----------



## horse_girl (Apr 9, 2010)

Me!

I've sold over 220,000+ total ebooks (okay, many of them free) with 150,000+ of them on Kindle alone.


----------



## Katja (Jun 4, 2011)

horse_girl said:


> I've sold over 220,000+ total ebooks (okay, many of them free) with 150,000+ of them on Kindle alone.


Doesn't count, if you gave them away free.


----------



## Artemis Hunt (Aug 23, 2011)

I have just joined this club too. I write under Aphrodite Hunt and Artemis Hunt. 50,000 is a great milestone


----------



## VEVO (Feb 9, 2012)

horse_girl said:


> Me!
> 
> I've sold over 220,000+ total ebooks (okay, many of them free) with 150,000+ of them on Kindle alone.


How many ebooks have you sold? (not counting free ones).


----------



## TheSFReader (Jan 20, 2011)

Donna Fassano has sold more than 100 000 : http://www.donnafasano.blogspot.fr/2012/04/blow-trumpets-bang-drums.html


----------



## VEVO (Feb 9, 2012)

TheSFReader said:


> Donna Fassano has sold more than 100 000 : http://www.donnafasano.blogspot.fr/2012/04/blow-trumpets-bang-drums.html


Thanks. Added.

I wonder who will get to 1,000 first.

The # of authors who signed with Amazon Publishing (at *236* authors so far)
http://amazonpublishingauthors.blogspot.com/

or

The # of authors who sold more than 50,000 self-published ebooks


----------



## Lexi Revellian (May 31, 2010)

DDark said:


> As of yesterday, I've sold 50,000 copies of my two books since publishing last September.
> *Throws confetti in the air and goes back to corner*


Congratulations! Will add to my list.

Lexi


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

VEVO said:


> Thanks.
> 
> 100 authors are on the list now.
> 
> ...


Love this! I want to create a semi-spoof-homage to it. BV Larson is great. He comes across awesome in this video. And why hasn't he quit his day job? 250,000 books?! Squee!


----------



## christopherruz (May 5, 2012)

I can only dream of hitting the 50k mark with my work... But can I ask how people are calculating to these numbers? Looking at my monthly KDP reports, freebies are listed in the same column as sales, so there's no easy way to just tally them up. Is this all a matter of getting the calculator and adding my monthly sales up manually?


----------



## DevonMark (Jan 28, 2011)

Hate the sound of blowing trumpets, especially when my own, but as of beginning of May my book (Touch) has sold 50,000 copies in the UK. Was published end of July last year and took off in October. Over 30k sold this year. If I get even a small proportion of that success for the second book I will be delighted!


----------



## Lexi Revellian (May 31, 2010)

DDark said:


> That's amazing! It's interesting to see which countries we gain success in; for whatever reason, I seem to be doing really well in Germany all of a sudden.


Europe's coming up trumps for me too! I've sold two books in Germany this month, and get this, one in Italy!

  

Mark, will add you. I always admire that cover of yours.

Lexi


----------



## pamclaughton (Feb 21, 2011)

Thank you for putting this thread together. It's exciting and inspiring to see so many people having this level of success.


----------



## DevonMark (Jan 28, 2011)

Lexi Revellian said:


> Europe's coming up trumps for me too! I've sold two books in Germany this month, and get this, one in Italy!


Two! That's 100 percent more than me and in France, Spain and Italy I've still got the BBOS. I can only think it is something to do with the Euro crisis, otherwise I am sure they would be buying by the bucketful ;-)

Thanks for comment on the cover of Touch. All credit must go to the designer, Sandy Stanton, for coming up with the concept (which will be used in future books in the series).


----------



## scottnicholson (Jan 31, 2010)

There is a ton of success below the "lottery winner" stories the square press processes for mass consumption. Almost had the Washington Post book editor on a story about the new middle class of writers and those creating jobs from self-publishing services, but I guess it wasn't sexy enough.

Finally, it's cool to be weird and just do your thing, and you don't have to be a knockout bestseller to make it work. It's easier if you get lucky and Amazon is doing most of your selling for you, but still...if you don't write it, you won't get lucky. Congrats, everyone.


----------



## MichaelMDickson (May 8, 2012)

I don't know about anyone else, but this is an invaluable thread. Writing a good book is one thing, but promoting yourself and creating a platform to reach your readership is an art all on its own.
For anyone who asks, “How do I create a platform?” All you have to do is visit this site, pick a few of these successful authors and start googling.
I plan on researching many of these authors through their web presence and beyond to see what they're doing right. Then I'm going to follow in their footsteps.

Congrats to all of you on the list! You should all be very proud of yourselves.


----------



## Gawain (Aug 25, 2011)

How did I miss this thread?

I've sold over 107k copies of my first two books (as of mid-May 2012).  I just released the third so I expect that number to climb.

Michael G. Manning


----------



## mckat (May 4, 2012)

[Deleted because I disagree with the new terms of service.]


----------



## MosesSiregarIII (Jul 15, 2010)

io9 linked to this thread and used some of the data to write an article about Amanda, David DAGLISH, and Co.


----------



## Kathleen Valentine (Dec 10, 2009)

If you include all 18 of my titles in both paperback and digital, I'm there. I was looking over my spreadsheets this morning and was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Emma Daniels (Jan 21, 2011)

Including all my books and all the various outlets including Smashwords, and I've clocked 50K too since listing my first book in the Kindle store back in Jan 2010. Paid sales only. UK sales have really taken off this year. Not to mention Germany.


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

I hit 100,000 sold in April (not including freebies, of course).  /happy dance


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

kcmay said:


> I hit 100,000 sold in April (not including freebies, of course). /happy dance


Way to go!! *Happy Dance for you*


----------



## Sarah Woodbury (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm at 52,000+ on Amazon US since Jan 2011.  Add another 10,000 or so from other venues


----------



## VEVO (Feb 9, 2012)

WOW. io9 refers to this thread for its article.

http://io9.com/5911634/the-most-successful-self+published-sci+fi-and-fantasy-authors

_*Readers of the Kindle Boards, a website for Kindle enthusiasts, have put together a list of [145 self-published authors ] who have sold more than 50,000 books on Amazon.* This list is probably incomplete, as it is unofficial and doesn't include stats from other self-publishing venues like Barnes and Noble or iTunes. Some of these authors sell as many as 50,000 books a month which would be a very solid month for many best-selling authors. Just last month Amazon's CEO Jeff Bezos, [told shareholders]

"More than a thousand [self-published] authors now each sell more than a thousand copies a month, some have already reached hundreds of thousands of sales and two have already joined the Kindle Million Club."_

Edit: *MosesSiregarIII* beats me to it. I just saw the article at The Passive Voice and rushed over. Didn't realize it was already posted.


----------



## J.R. Thomson (Mar 30, 2011)

Congrats to everyone!  I think I have another 49k to go before I hit this goal.  I'd love to hear HOW some of you made this goal?


----------



## Lexi Revellian (May 31, 2010)

Nick Spalding's done it - see his blog here: http://bit.ly/KlgyNJ.

One of his books is at #4 in the UK chart, and has been for 71 days. He's done really well.

Lexi


----------



## vrabinec (May 19, 2011)

Hmm, don't know how I missed this thread before. So this is where we separate the authors with the bluster from the ones who produce, eh? Nice list. Kudos to the lot of you, and rest assured that I'm bubbling with envy as I applaud. I only have 50k to go. Don't anybody hold their breath.


----------



## bellaandre (Dec 10, 2010)

Just thought I'd post an update - I'm over 700,000 self-published ebooks sold now, the majority between $2.99 and $5.99. 

Bella


----------



## EveLanglais (Nov 29, 2010)

bellaandre said:


> Just thought I'd post an update - I'm over 700,000 self-published ebooks sold now, the majority between $2.99 and $5.99.
> 
> Bella


That is an incredible number. And without gimmick too! Congrats.


----------



## vrabinec (May 19, 2011)

bellaandre said:


> Just thought I'd post an update - I'm over 700,000 self-published ebooks sold now, the majority between $2.99 and $5.99.
> 
> Bella


How are you determining your price? Is the $5.99 for the new releases?


----------



## morantis (May 8, 2012)

We need a "Gold Book" record like the "Gold Record" record, did I say record enough?  record


----------



## vrabinec (May 19, 2011)

Gotta make it lofty. 100k sounds like a nice round number. A book goes gold when it sells 100k. Platinum's 250k. Double platimun 500k.


----------



## SteenaHolmes (Sep 20, 2011)

Reading all this is mind numbing. I'm working on reaching my 20K goal - can't wait till I can say I've sold over 50k! Thanks for this! Inspiring to say the least.


----------



## bellaandre (Dec 10, 2010)

EveLanglais said:


> That is an incredible number. And without gimmick too! Congrats.


Thank you, Eve!



vrabinec said:


> How are you determining your price? Is the $5.99 for the new releases?


I price based on length of book. So my 40k word Lucy Kevin books are $2.99 and my 65k-85k Bella Andre books are $4.99-$5.99.

 Bella


----------



## vrabinec (May 19, 2011)

bellaandre said:


> Thank you, Eve!
> 
> I price based on length of book. So my 40k word Lucy Kevin books are $2.99 and my 65k-85k Bella Andre books are $4.99-$5.99.
> 
> Bella


Ah, that actually makes more sense.


----------



## VEVO (Feb 9, 2012)

bellaandre said:


> Just thought I'd post an update - I'm over 700,000 self-published ebooks sold now, the majority between $2.99 and $5.99.
> 
> Bella


WOW. Congratulations.

Updated.


----------



## Lexi Revellian (May 31, 2010)

VEVO said:


> WOW. Congratulations.
> 
> Updated.


Did you see my post re Nick Spalding? Over 100,000.

Lexi


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

I've had this thread bookmarked for awhile and today I finally clicked over that *50,000* notch sold on Kindle.

Meanwhile, wow, I can't believe how this list has grown. Just amazing.


----------



## MonkeyScribe (Jan 27, 2011)

N. Gemini Sasson said:


> I've had this thread bookmarked for awhile and today I finally clicked over that *50,000* notch sold on Kindle.
> 
> Meanwhile, wow, I can't believe how this list has grown. Just amazing.


Congrats, that's pretty cool.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

Congratulations, Gemi! That's great to hear.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Thanks, Shayne and Michael. You've both been an inspiration.


----------



## Rykymus (Dec 3, 2011)

I started writing the first episode in my series in September of 2011. I published it on December 19th, 2011.  I published the second episode on Feb 4th, 2012, and the third on March 21st, 2012. (Episode 4 is due out July 4th, 2012.) As of this very minute, I have sold (not given away) 50,000 units across all three titles in the US alone! Other than a 2 week 99 cent run of episode 1 in January, and then another week in June, these have all been at $2.99.

I couldn't have done any of it without the help of all you truly awesome people!

Thanks!


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

N. Gemini Sasson said:


> I've had this thread bookmarked for awhile and today I finally clicked over that *50,000* notch sold on Kindle.
> 
> Meanwhile, wow, I can't believe how this list has grown. Just amazing.


Way to go, Gemi!


----------



## FictionalWriter (Aug 4, 2010)

Awesome sauce!



bellaandre said:


> Just thought I'd post an update - I'm over 700,000 self-published ebooks sold now, the majority between $2.99 and $5.99.
> 
> Bella


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Rykymus said:


> I started writing the first episode in my series in September of 2011. I published it on December 19th, 2011. I published the second episode on Feb 4th, 2012, and the third on March 21st, 2012. (Episode 4 is due out July 4th, 2012.) As of this very minute, I have sold (not given away) 50,000 units across all three titles in the US alone! Other than a 2 week 99 cent run of episode 1 in January, and then another week in June, these have all been at $2.99.
> 
> I couldn't have done any of it without the help of all you truly awesome people!
> 
> Thanks!


Holy smokes, Ryk - that's wonderful! And in less than a year. Huge congratulations.


----------



## bellaandre (Dec 10, 2010)

Rykymus said:


> I started writing the first episode in my series in September of 2011. I published it on December 19th, 2011. I published the second episode on Feb 4th, 2012, and the third on March 21st, 2012. (Episode 4 is due out July 4th, 2012.) As of this very minute, I have sold (not given away) 50,000 units across all three titles in the US alone! Other than a 2 week 99 cent run of episode 1 in January, and then another week in June, these have all been at $2.99.
> 
> I couldn't have done any of it without the help of all you truly awesome people!
> 
> Thanks!


Wow, well done! And so quickly too. I'm amazed!
 Bella


----------



## Artemis Hunt (Aug 23, 2011)

Bella Andre, you inspire me 

You have sold 700,000, and I just hit 70,000 yesterday. Meh, long way to go for me! I will try to grow up to be just like you.


----------



## EC Sheedy (Feb 24, 2011)

bellaandre said:


> Wow, well done! And so quickly too. I'm amazed!
> Bella


Bella, I'm reading you now--and you deserve all the success you're enjoying. What fun and emotional books.  But I was also wondering, who did your covers? They're terrific and really brand your style.


----------



## Joseph Flynn (Sep 29, 2010)

Over 50,000 June 2012. Hope the first 50K are the hardest.


----------



## pandorapoikilos (Oct 8, 2011)

I haven't had a chance to tabulate May 2012 sales (these were rather low though) but here are the rest of the figures. 

Total - 112,967

1. Excuse Me, My Brains Have Stepped Out 
Amazon Kindle - 59,206
Paperback - 470
Smashwords - 1

2. Frequent Traveller 
Amazon Kindle - 34,961
Paperback - 14
Smashwords - 152

3. Dora's Essentials - Books, Blogs & Smiles 1 
Amazon Kindle - 3,131
Smashwords - 183

4. Mirror Me Martha (Short Story) 
Amazon Kindle - 209
Smashwords - 16

5. Drive On Hope (Short Story) 
Amazon Kindle - 219
Smashwords - 11

6. Blog-A-Licious Directory 2012 
Amazon Kindle - 5
Smashwords - 155

7. Pandora's Reading Room 1 
Amazon Kindle - 2298
Paperback - N/A

8. The Cat That Barked (Short Story) 
Amazon Kindle - 7

9. Dora's Essentials - Examining Anxiety 
Amazon Kindle - 7,988

10. Dora's Essentials - Books, Blogs & Smiles 2 
Amazon Kindle - 3,941


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

I could have sworn when this thread started out it wasn't counting "free" downloads as sales. I still don't think it is or many more would qualify. I've checked out some of the people here and it seems they're including those. I am wrong? Only paid sales right?


----------



## Sarah Woodbury (Jan 30, 2011)

Only paid sales.


----------



## Lexi Revellian (May 31, 2010)

LisaGraceBooks said:


> I could have sworn when this thread started out it wasn't counting "free" downloads as sales. I still don't think it is or many more would qualify. I've checked out some of the people here and it seems they're including those. I am wrong? Only paid sales right?


Before adding people to my version of this list, I take a look at rankings and number of reviews, which are a good rough guide to sales. My list is a bit shorter than Vevo's, but I'm always open to corrections.

http://bit.ly/yzEG90

Lexi


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

I was thrilled last month to mark my one-year indie anniversary with 200,000 paid sales, most of which were for my 11 historicals set in Regency England, a genre in which I was established in print.


----------



## VEVO (Feb 9, 2012)

Cheryl Bolen said:


> I was thrilled last month to mark my one-year indie anniversary with 200,000 paid sales, most of which were for my 11 historicals set in Regency England, a genre in which I was established in print.


That's awesome. Congratulations.

On a side note, the 200,000 club is getting a bit crowded. But as people say, the more the merrier.

Barbara Freethy - over 2 million ebooks sold (April 2012) 
Amanda Hocking - 1,500,000 ebooks sold (December 2011)
John Locke- more than 1,100,000 eBooks sold in five months
Gemma Halliday - over 1 million self-published ebooks sold (March 2012)
Michael Prescott - more than 800,000 self-published ebooks sold (Dec 2011)
J.A. Konrath - more than 800,000 ebooks sold (April 2012) 
Bella Andre - more than 700,000 books sold (May 2012)
Darcie Chan - 641,000 ebooks sold (May 2012)
Chris Culver - over 550,000 (Dec 2011)
Heather Killough-Walden - over 500,000 books sold (Dec 2011)
Selena Kitt - "With half a million ebooks sold in 2011 alone"
Stephen Leather - close to 500,000 books sold (Nov 2011)
CJ Lyons - almost 500,000 ebooks sold (Dec 2011)
J.R. Rain - more than 400,000 books sold (Sept 2011)
Bob Mayer - 347 sold in Jan to over 400,000 total sold by year's end (Dec 2011)
Rick Murcer - over 400,000 ebooks in one year (May 2012)
Tracey Garvis-Graves - 280,480 sold in the two months of April and May 2012
Tina Folsom - over 300,000 books sold (October 2011)
J Carson Black - more than 300,000 books sold (November 2011)
Terri Reid - 300,000 sold (May 2012) 
Marie Force - 300,000+ sold (June 2012)
B.V. Larson - over 250,000 books sold (Dec 2011)
Kerry Wilkinson - more than 250,000 books sold (Feb 2012)
T.R. Ragan - 239,592 books sold (March 2012)
H.P. Mallory - more than 200,000 ebooks sold (July 2011)
Scott Nicholson - Just guessing, I'd put my worldwide sales total between 200k-250k
David Dalglish - more than 200,000 (May 2012)
Antoinette Stockenberg - total sales stand at 216,686 (most from B&N) (June 2012)
Cheryl Bolen - one-year indie anniversary with 200,000 paid sales (May 2012)
Jennifer Ashley/Ashley Gardner - crossed the 200,000 sold mark in early June 2012


----------



## LilianaHart (Jun 20, 2011)

I have an update from my last thread, which didn't include first quarter numbers from Smashwords (I seriously love getting those surprise updates from the other outlets). March-June has been absolutely incredible for me in terms of sales. I had a release the end of February that helped jump start that and another at the beginning of this week, so sales have tripled. I've also just passed my one-year anniversary as a self-published author. My total sales for one year have now exceed 300,000 books. I do have one free book going right now (which I'm not counting) that's been downloaded 50,000 times. It's the first of a series so that also helps.


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

VEVO said:


> That's awesome. Congratulations.
> 
> On a side note, the 200,000 club is getting a bit crowded. But as people say, the more the merrier.


I'm lucky enough to be in the 200,000 + total sales club now. I'm holding off on any blog posts until I hit the quarter million mark, but by all means add me to the list if you'd like.


----------



## Lexi Revellian (May 31, 2010)

NickSpalding said:


> I'm lucky enough to be in the 200,000 + total sales club now. I'm holding off on any blog posts until I hit the quarter million mark, but by all means add me to the list if you'd like.


Nick, I am constantly awed by how you defy gravity in the UK top ten - and in the Customer Favourites of 2011 too. It's kind of spooky...

Lexi


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Guess I'm just lucky enough to be popular with the good folk of the British Isles


----------



## Lexi Revellian (May 31, 2010)

NickSpalding said:


> Guess I'm just lucky enough to be popular with the good folk of the British Isles


So you say. I suspect a pact signed in blood with the Prince of Darkness myself...

Lexi


----------



## VEVO (Feb 9, 2012)

LilianaHart said:


> I have an update from my last thread, which didn't include first quarter numbers from Smashwords (I seriously love getting those surprise updates from the other outlets). *March-June has been absolutely incredible for me in terms of sales.* I had a release the end of February that helped jump start that and another at the beginning of this week, so sales have tripled. I've also just passed my one-year anniversary as a self-published author. My total sales for one year have now exceed 300,000 books. I do have one free book going right now (which I'm not counting) that's been downloaded 50,000 times. It's the first of a series so that also helps.


Amazing!!!

Huge increase from your old post back in Feb 2012.



LilianaHart said:


> I'm at a little over 80k sold in the paid store from all vendors. I started self-pubbing on June 1st of 2011, so not quite a year yet. I posted here when I hit 50K http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,94171.msg1462710.html#msg1462710. The last three months have been fantastic as far as sales go, so I should hit 100k in the next month or so.


2 more now added in the 200,000+ club for a total of 32. With the success of Wool 1-5 (amazing book), I believe Hugh Howey might have too but I will wait for a confirmation.

Barbara Freethy - over 2 million ebooks sold (April 2012) 
Amanda Hocking - 1,500,000 ebooks sold (December 2011)
John Locke- more than 1,100,000 eBooks sold in five months
Gemma Halliday - over 1 million self-published ebooks sold (March 2012)
Michael Prescott - more than 800,000 self-published ebooks sold (Dec 2011)
J.A. Konrath - more than 800,000 ebooks sold (April 2012) 
Bella Andre - more than 700,000 books sold (May 2012)
Darcie Chan - 641,000 ebooks sold (May 2012)
Chris Culver - over 550,000 (Dec 2011)
Heather Killough-Walden - over 500,000 books sold (Dec 2011)
Selena Kitt - "With half a million ebooks sold in 2011 alone"
Stephen Leather - close to 500,000 books sold (Nov 2011)
CJ Lyons - almost 500,000 ebooks sold (Dec 2011)
J.R. Rain - more than 400,000 books sold (Sept 2011)
Bob Mayer - 347 sold in Jan to over 400,000 total sold by year's end (Dec 2011)
Rick Murcer - over 400,000 ebooks in one year (May 2012)
Tracey Garvis-Graves - 280,480 sold in the two months of April and May 2012
Tina Folsom - over 300,000 books sold (October 2011)
J Carson Black - more than 300,000 books sold (November 2011)
Terri Reid - 300,000 sold (May 2012) 
Marie Force - 300,000+ sold (June 2012) 
*Liliana Hart - "my total sales for one year have now exceed 300,000 books (June 2012)*
B.V. Larson - over 250,000 books sold (Dec 2011)
Kerry Wilkinson - more than 250,000 books sold (Feb 2012)
T.R. Ragan - 239,592 books sold (March 2012)
H.P. Mallory - more than 200,000 ebooks sold (July 2011)
Scott Nicholson - Just guessing, I'd put my worldwide sales total between 200k-250k
David Dalglish - more than 200,000 (May 2012)
Antoinette Stockenberg - total sales stand at 216,686 (most from B&N) (June 2012)
Cheryl Bolen - 200,000 sold (June 2012)
Jennifer Ashley/Ashley Gardner - crossed the 200,000 sold mark in early June 2012
*Nick Spalding - "I'm lucky enough to be in the 200,000 + total sales club now (June 2012)"*


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

^^^ Just... wow!


----------



## Sara Fawkes (Apr 22, 2012)

I'll probably be joining the 50k club soon (I'm nearly halfway there for this month alone).

Wow, that list sure has grown from the first post's numbers!!!


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

I blogged at on Slingwords

http://slingwords.blogspot.com/search?updated-max=2012-06-17T05:00:00-05:00

May 30 to celebrate my one-year anniversay epublishing and 200,000 books sold.


----------



## VEVO (Feb 9, 2012)

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052702304870304577490510259012828.html



> After getting 14 form-letter rejections from literary agents, Tracey Garvis Graves figured there wasn't a market for her debut novel, a romance about two castaways stranded on a remote tropical island. But she decided to find out for herself.
> 
> So last September, Ms. Garvis Graves, a 45-year-old mother of two who lives in a suburb of Des Moines, Iowa, self-published the novel, titled "On the Island," as an e-book, also making it available for print on demand. She has since *sold more than 360,000 copies* through Amazon, Apple, Barnes & Noble, Sony, Kobo and other self-publishing platforms.


----------



## DidEverythingButThink (Jun 25, 2012)

Congrats to all. Way to show us how to get it done without BIG PUB!


----------



## I love books (Aug 12, 2011)

Congratulations to everyone! This list is so inspiring. As of July 2012, I've sold over 100,000 ebooks in ten months. 
All the best,
Shadonna


----------



## Craig Halloran (May 15, 2012)

I'm impressed on so many levels!


----------



## Rachel Schurig (Apr 9, 2011)

Shadonna said:


> Congratulations to everyone! This list is so inspiring. As of July 2012, I've sold over 100,000 ebooks in ten months.
> All the best,
> Shadonna


Shadonna, you are AMAZING! Well done and congrats!


----------



## I love books (Aug 12, 2011)

Rachel Schurig said:


> Shadonna, you are AMAZING! Well done and congrats!


Thanks so much, Rachel! So are you! I love your Three Girls series.


----------



## Romi (Apr 4, 2011)

This is such a cool thread to read through; congrats to you all, it's inspiring!


----------



## VEVO (Feb 9, 2012)

Another to add to the 200,000+ sold list.

It's #11 on Amazon Kindle right now.

http://www.washingtonpost.com/national/atria-books-acquires-self-published-romance-hit-jamie-mcguires-beautiful-disaster/2012/07/10/gJQAxLpYbW_story.html



> A sexy, self-published romance novel that has sold *hundreds of thousands of copies* has been acquired by an imprint of Simon & Schuster.
> 
> Atria Books announced Tuesday that it had signed up Jamie McGuire's "Beautiful Disaster," to be released immediately as an e-book. A paperback will follow in August.


35 listed below

probably missing these: Hugh Howey, Colleen Hoover, Abbi Glines and a few more who I believe have sold more than 200,000.

The "200,000+ self-published ebooks sold" club:

Barbara Freethy - over 2 million ebooks sold (April 2012) 
Amanda Hocking - 1,500,000 ebooks sold (December 2011)
John Locke- more than 1,100,000 eBooks sold in five months
Gemma Halliday - over 1 million self-published ebooks sold (March 2012)
Michael Prescott - more than 800,000 self-published ebooks sold (Dec 2011)
J.A. Konrath - more than 800,000 ebooks sold (April 2012) 
Bella Andre - more than 700,000 books sold (May 2012)
Darcie Chan - 641,000 ebooks sold (May 2012)
Chris Culver - over 550,000 (Dec 2011)
Heather Killough-Walden - over 500,000 books sold (Dec 2011)
Selena Kitt - "With half a million ebooks sold in 2011 alone"
Stephen Leather - close to 500,000 books sold (Nov 2011)
CJ Lyons - almost 500,000 ebooks sold (Dec 2011)
J.R. Rain - more than 400,000 books sold (Sept 2011)
Bob Mayer - 347 sold in Jan to over 400,000 total sold by year's end (Dec 2011)
Rick Murcer - over 400,000 ebooks in one year (May 2012)
Tracey Garvis-Graves - sold more than 360,000 copies of her first novel
Tina Folsom - over 300,000 books sold (October 2011)
J Carson Black - more than 300,000 books sold (November 2011)
Terri Reid - 300,000 sold (May 2012) 
Marie Force - 300,000+ sold (June 2012) 
Liliana Hart - "my total sales for one year have now exceed 300,000 books (June 2012)
T.R. Ragan - 293,202 books sold (May 2012)
B.V. Larson - over 250,000 books sold (Dec 2011)
Kerry Wilkinson - more than 250,000 books sold (Feb 2012)
M. R. Mathias - "I'm up to nearly 250k (in just two years) (June 2012)
H.P. Mallory - more than 200,000 ebooks sold (July 2011)
Scott Nicholson - Just guessing, I'd put my worldwide sales total between 200k-250k
David Dalglish - more than 200,000 (May 2012)
Antoinette Stockenberg - total sales stand at 216,686 (June 2012) - private email
Cheryl Bolen - 200,000 sold (June 2012)
Jennifer Ashley/Ashley Gardner - 200,000 sold mark in early June 2012 - private email
Nick Spalding - "I'm lucky enough to be in the 200,000 + total sales club now (June 2012)"
Catherine Bybee - nearly 200,000 of the novel Wife By Wednesda (Jan 2012)
Jamie McGuire - hundreds of thousands of copies sold of Beautiful Disaster


----------



## sarracannon (Apr 19, 2011)

Man, this thread is awesome! Thank you for keeping up with this list! Congratulations to everyone who is on the 200,000+ list. You guys are a true inspiration.

I just spent some time tallying up my all-time sales since I first published in October 2010 and I am at just over 90,000 books sold. I may not be in the 200k list, but I am still excited about that figure and really hope I can hit 100k before my two year anniversary.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

I still believe the focus is misplaced.  One can sell a million eBooks at .99 and not equal revenue for 166,000 eBooks at $2.99.

Which also means the focus of bestseller lists is misplace on copies sold rather than revenue.  But who cares?  I just want to pay the mortgage.


----------



## Justawriter (Jul 24, 2012)

sarracannon said:


> Man, this thread is awesome! Thank you for keeping up with this list! Congratulations to everyone who is on the 200,000+ list. You guys are a true inspiration.
> 
> I just spent some time tallying up my all-time sales since I first published in October 2010 and I am at just over 90,000 books sold. I may not be in the 200k list, but I am still excited about that figure and really hope I can hit 100k before my two year anniversary.


Sarra,
That is amazing! Your covers are really gorgeous too. I like that you have the same girl on all of them, that must help with branding. Story sounds intriguing too, I just downloaded your first book.


----------



## thisisgarrett (Jul 18, 2012)

Wow, this is all very inspiring. Thanks for the blog, I've got a few new books to read!


----------



## Christopher Bunn (Oct 26, 2010)

I finally got around to tallying books sales recently and discovered I had passed the 50k mark. Sometime in the early Spring, I think.

Not counting giveaways/freebies, I'm at 63,819 as of June 2012. I first began in November 2010, so this has been a slow and steady process (with quite a spike in July-October of 2011). Sales have severely dropped off, but they're still enough to make a nice difference.


----------



## sarracannon (Apr 19, 2011)

PamelaKelley said:


> Sarra,
> That is amazing! Your covers are really gorgeous too. I like that you have the same girl on all of them, that must help with branding. Story sounds intriguing too, I just downloaded your first book.


Thank you so much Pamela!! I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

> I still believe the focus is misplaced. One can sell a million eBooks at .99 and not equal revenue for 166,000 eBooks at $2.99.


You have a valid point, but generally speaking, people are more willing to disclose copies sold than revenue earned. Anyway, I think 50,000 copies sold via self-publishing is pretty impressive even if it's 99 cent copies. It certainly wouldn't have been possible for many of us a few years ago!


----------



## felicityheaton (Aug 31, 2010)

Congrats to everyone. It's fantastic to see so many authors doing well.

I'm currently at around 270,000 books sold (plus around 100,000+ free downloads) for months between January 2011 and June 2012.

I'll break 350,000 by the end of the year for 2 years worth of sales. Most of my books ARE NOT $0.99. The most books I sell are priced between $2.99 and $4.95.

Between January and June this year, I sold over 110,000 books.

When I write it like that... I feel I've achieved something 

Felicity Heaton


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Congratulations, Sarra, Christopher and Felicity! Just fabulous to see how this group is growing. I am in awe of some of the numbers. Gives us all something to aspire to.


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

Congratulations!  

Yes, some very impressive numbers continuing to come in.


----------



## T. B. Crattie (Aug 6, 2012)

This is very inspiring, and I say yay! to these authors for circumventing the old-publishing quagmire. Is it stating the obvious to say that most ebook big-sellers are horror, paranormal romance, erotica, and series books?

For the rest of us, how to connect with an interested audience? That is the problem. My book is a cold-war espionage mystery with an Arthurian folkloric twist. How to find readers for that?


----------



## Kalen ODonnell (Nov 24, 2011)

Unfortunately TBC, that's a question without an answer.  Every author whether self-pubbed, small press, or pubbed by a Big Six publisher asks themselves that question, but if there was an answer we'd all be bestsellers.  Young Adult dystopian wasn't a big seller until The Hunger Games came along, and that author had a Middle Grade fantasy series years earlier that never caught on.  Conversely, there are books published with huge marketing pushes that never recoup their advances, indie books that are put up on Amazon with the most basic of covers that still sell like wildfire, and everything in between.  Despite all the talk of 'following trends', none of us know why some books catch on with thousands of readers while other equally well written books only ever manage a few hundred.  All we can do is just keep writing, keep promoting, build a following and hope that readers continue to find us on their own.


----------



## Sarah Woodbury (Jan 30, 2011)

These numbers ARE amazing.  Thanks for sharing and congratulations!


----------



## Camilla (Jun 3, 2011)

I just joined the 50k club with 50,890 (May 2011-October 2012). Ridiculously over excited.


----------



## Dee Ernst (Jan 10, 2011)

Posting on this thread had been my dream since I started on KB 2 years ago, but with so much going on last month, the numbers got muddled.  Better Off Without Him has sold 53,439 as of this morning.  43,515 sold last month as a result of the Amazon promo. 

I keep waiting for them to tell me it was all a huge mistake, but I treated myself to a pair of Frye boots anyway.


----------



## sarracannon (Apr 19, 2011)

Wow congrats to both Camilla and Dee!!

Dee, that's insane for one month! Way to go!


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

I just crossed over the 50,000 copies sold mark.


----------



## LBI Talkshow (Oct 30, 2012)

To those who have sold more than 100 Thousand copies of a Self Published title:  Congratulations.  We'd like to talk to some of you about it.  
with our two Award Winning hosts, and to our nationwide audience about this new writer's outlet, and how your work as a writer is being seen in a new and apparently lucrative new marketplace.

Our show is the Law Business Insider Radio Talk Show, we're syndicated nationwide, and we feature a regular series of conversations with Americas Best Selling Authors. (For more, go to www.lbishow.com) We record our interviews periodically, usually once every month or so, and all of our recording is done by phone. Our next session is set to be recorded on November 13, 2012, but that session is largely booked. We are also actively working on booking guests for the next recording session, which will take place either in December or January.

We should like to determine your Interest, Qualifications, and Availability to appear on one of our shows in the near future. Please contact me @ [email protected]  Let me know the genre or area of your book or books, and your sales numbers.


----------



## Joe_Nobody (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm good for well over 50,000....maybe 100,000. I'll have to go back and combine reports.
I know I passed $1,000,000 in retail sales some months ago...not my cut mind you, but gross sales.


----------



## Anne Frasier (Oct 22, 2009)

i'm well over 50,000 too, but i don't think i've hit 100,000.  i tend to keep track with income rather than units sold.


----------



## scribblr (Aug 20, 2010)

Congratulations to the many Indies who are doing so well, and best wishes to those still working to reach their dream. 

I often wonder if all those publishers and agents that turned down Indies who later went on to achieve huge success regret their decisions, or even remember the names of applicants. I spent years trying to find a publisher or agent but only received rejection form letters in response to my manuscripts, samples, and query letters (when they even bothered to respond). I stopped writing books in 2007, after being rejected by every large publisher in North America who accepted open submissions (some twice), and didn't write again until 2011 when readers embraced my previously written works.

This month (Nov. 2012) I surpassed the 190,000 sales mark and sales are still going strong. My gross sales are well over $1,100,000. I guess Jeff Bezos knew what he was doing when he opened Amazon up to Indies. And thanks to Steve Jobs, the industry standard royalty rate became 70%. Thank you Jeff and Steve.  

Thomas DePrima


----------



## TwoSuns (Mar 20, 2012)

I am absolutely impressed. This has been a great and inspirational thread. Congrats to all those who have surpassed 50K!


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

I feel like I'm late to the party, but I sat down and added up my sales tonight. I had been keeping track, but lost my data, so I had to do it from scratch. I think I'm missing a few hundred from B&N because I'm too lazy to look it up, but this month I broke the 50,000 threshold. Currently right about 50,700.


----------



## Pnjw (Apr 24, 2011)

Congratulations, Mary! Whoo hoo!


----------



## H.M. Ward (May 16, 2012)

I'm inching closer and closer to 100,000. Last count was 85,000 in Nov. I want to give the person who buys my 100,000th book a balloon. I wish there was a way to know who it was.


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

Deanna Chase said:


> Congratulations, Mary! Whoo hoo!


Thanks, Deanna. 

And Holly, use that balloon as an incentive for readers! Then just do a random drawing.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

Yay, Mary! And Holly, I'm sure it won't be long till you're giving that balloon away.

Some time in November I passed the 200,000 mark. It's taken about three and a half years - definitely a very slow marathon rather than a sprint in my case.


----------



## Sarah Woodbury (Jan 30, 2011)

Congratulations Shayne!  That's incredible!


----------



## Rachel Schurig (Apr 9, 2011)

Congratulations, Mary and Shayne! What a wonderful accomplishment!


----------



## Pnjw (Apr 24, 2011)

Whoa, Shane! Great job.


----------



## Pnjw (Apr 24, 2011)

I just hit 50,000 books sold today across all venues! Par-tay!


----------



## Aaron Pogue (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm a little over 175,000 across all vendors, June 2011-December 2012.

(I started in September 2010, but only had a couple hundred sales before _Taming Fire_ went live in June 2011.)


----------



## Rachel Schurig (Apr 9, 2011)

Deanna Chase said:


> I just hit 50,000 books sold today across all venues! Par-tay!


Yay, Deanna! Woohoo! It's totally well-deserved, congratulations!


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

Deanna Chase said:


> I just hit 50,000 books sold today across all venues! Par-tay!


Congrats, Deanna!


----------



## Pnjw (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks Rachel and Mary! I'm excited to be in the club. 

Aaron, congratulations! That's a lot of books for 18 months.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

Deanna Chase said:


> I just hit 50,000 books sold today across all venues! Par-tay!


Hurrah, Deanna! Congratulations!


----------



## Burrito Fart (Apr 22, 2012)

This thread just blew my face off!    You guys are amazing!!!!!!


----------



## LilianaHart (Jun 20, 2011)

I haven't done an update on numbers since February of last year I think, but I've surpassed the 500,000 books sold benchmark. It's been a fantastically crazy year, and I'm projecting for 2013 to be even better.


----------



## WG McCabe (Oct 13, 2012)

Holy expletive deleted.


----------



## Rachel Schurig (Apr 9, 2011)

LilianaHart said:


> I haven't done an update on numbers since February of last year I think, but I've surpassed the 500,000 books sold benchmark. It's been a fantastically crazy year, and I'm projecting for 2013 to be even better.


You're amazing Liliana! Congratulations! With a work ethic like yours I am sure your projection of an even better 2013 will be right on


----------



## sarracannon (Apr 19, 2011)

LilianaHart said:


> I haven't done an update on numbers since February of last year I think, but I've surpassed the 500,000 books sold benchmark. It's been a fantastically crazy year, and I'm projecting for 2013 to be even better.


AMAZING!!! Way to go Liliana!


----------



## 41413 (Apr 4, 2011)

LilianaHart said:


> I haven't done an update on numbers since February of last year I think, but I've surpassed the 500,000 books sold benchmark. It's been a fantastically crazy year, and I'm projecting for 2013 to be even better.


Great googly moogly!

I added up my sales this morning, and I just crossed the 60,000 mark. Try not to sell anything for the next nine years so I can catch up with you, Liliana.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

LilianaHart said:


> I haven't done an update on numbers since February of last year I think, but I've surpassed the 500,000 books sold benchmark. It's been a fantastically crazy year, and I'm projecting for 2013 to be even better.


Magnificent! Huge congratulations, Liliana!


----------



## Justawriter (Jul 24, 2012)

Shayne Parkinson said:


> Magnificent! Huge congratulations, Liliana!


Shayne,
Just wanted to share that I clicked on the link to your book earlier in this thread, and can't stop reading your books! I was up til 1:30 last night reading the second one, and just downloaded the third, SETTLING THE ACCOUNT about an hour ago. Am having a very lazy, thoroughly relaxing Sunday thanks to you! It's funny cuz I didn't think these books would be such page-turners, but they are.


----------



## Pnjw (Apr 24, 2011)

LilianaHart said:


> I haven't done an update on numbers since February of last year I think, but I've surpassed the 500,000 books sold benchmark. It's been a fantastically crazy year, and I'm projecting for 2013 to be even better.


  Amazing!


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

So, what's the one thing you lot are all doing, huh? ...


----------



## 41413 (Apr 4, 2011)

NatashaHolme said:


> So, what's the one thing you lot are all doing, huh? ...


Writing a lot.


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

smreine said:


> Writing a lot.


Love it. Yes. I read and read on how to market my book. And the information does seem to converge on one key point: write


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

PamelaKelley said:


> Shayne,
> Just wanted to share that I clicked on the link to your book earlier in this thread, and can't stop reading your books! I was up til 1:30 last night reading the second one, and just downloaded the third, SETTLING THE ACCOUNT about an hour ago. Am having a very lazy, thoroughly relaxing Sunday thanks to you! It's funny cuz I didn't think these books would be such page-turners, but they are.


   Thanks so much, Pamela! That's great to hear.


----------



## Christa Wick (Nov 1, 2012)

smreine said:


> Writing a lot.


Five star reply  I sold 50k or just short of on my self-published titles in 2012, mostly of work written in 2012. Published just over 250k new words, I think, for the year, with 10 months' worth of writing being while I had a full-time+ kind of job. My goal for 2013 sales is 150k sold, so I guess I better get cracking on writing and pubbing about 1m words this year!


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

I recently downloaded the trackerbox software trial and decided to give it a tryout. I just finished adding in my KDP, B&N and Smashwords self-pub spreadsheets to the tracker. OMG. I've sold over 130,000 books and have given away at least that number, too. Two of my books sold more than 50k each, making up the majority of my sales. I'm stunned!! I had no clue.

I feel so grateful and honored that so many readers have been willing to give my books a try.

Lilliana, your numbers are inspiring!!


----------

